# Rainbow Beach ,Double Island Point



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday, well finally getting to go back to Double Island next week, just wondering if anyone else might be up that way .Also if anybody has been there recently and can tell me how passable the rocks at Rainbow Beach are ?Should be up that way from Sunday to Friday ,I know its tough but hey somone has to do it. Cheers Gary


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Hagar,

Yeah I'm also making the trip up to rainbow on Sunday but have to head back thursday for work... (someone has to earn a living). Which tide you heading up on Sunday? Might be on the barge together. Have you go for a paddle and a fish at some stage. If you find out about the rocks, let me know... so i can plan...

Cheers

Hamlet


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUq5bJAAABvXgEASQecA4BAAP+3eoDAArGGqeJNGhkBoGmnqAxkxNMJpiYCaYCJ6CJNPE0ym1ANM1OEAtDBtHuCzJylrlXe05kPkk5iVGo8YEUoy9NINSPqV7sBloDdV6ElqGSCSokLu3OozqZPTvvV/SQEBkZMTsGwtHiOwbAPcKmrVsgRmLR+YSfHPMMCmpyzKbpUEgSsMjQhaiXeZhYOAILXVSmtdlxBkjoXckU4UJBKuWyQA


----------

